# Basil close up



## stells (Feb 4, 2008)

[IMG=640x480]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f15/kellyh17/tortoises129.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 4, 2008)

Basil has an old, wise look


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your right anja Basil does look wise. Sweet tort.


----------



## cvalda (Feb 4, 2008)

VERY Wise! GREAT photo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 4, 2008)

Basil looks great Kelly  and your getting the hang of the new camera. 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

thats a great photo!
very pensive!


----------



## stells (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Iluvemturts (Feb 5, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Basil looks great Kelly  and your getting the hang of the new camera.
> 
> Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Ok...so I havnt been around a whole lot lately but ....whats up with the xxxxxxxxxxx after your name, Danny. 
You two's got something going on that I (we) dont know about??? 
Technically its none of my business but I think its kinda cute...LOL
Maybe its known but I'm out of the loop.
Dont hate me for being noesy....I'll mind my own business if you want ..hehehe

Basil is VERY handsome too.


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2008)

How old is Basil?
Very dear face


----------



## stells (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks  

I'll let Danny explain  

Cam, the history i have on him and another i have here is that they spent the last 50 odd years plodding around in someones garden. So i know he is at least 50 but could be anything between 50 and 70 i guess.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 6, 2008)

whats that little "key stone" scute right in the middle above the head called?


----------



## Cam (Feb 6, 2008)

stells said:


> Thanks
> 
> Cam, the history i have on him and another i have here is that they spent the last 50 odd years plodding around in someones garden. So i know he is at least 50 but could be anything between 50 and 70 i guess.



That is spectacular!!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes Tracy we have a thing going  for about a year and a half now. 
I'll be going over in April to meet Kelly  

The scute above the head is called the nuchal scute. 

Danny


----------



## Amy (Feb 6, 2008)

I love the name basil!


----------



## Cam (Feb 6, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes Tracy we have a thing going  for about a year and a half now.
> I'll be going over in April to meet Kelly
> 
> The scute above the head is called the nuchal scute.
> ...




Is this a meeting via the forum?
Nedd pics of you two in the t-shirts


----------



## Iluvemturts (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats cool....so shes on the other side of the pond and you are here...and for a year and a half.....how romantic. 
A pic of you 2 in your T-shirts would be a winner for sure.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a meeting via the forum in the UK, shelledwarriors.  
The weekend I'm there the forum is having their annual meeting, the second one. There will be tons of compromising photos posted on the forum, I'm sure, after the meet.  There are plenty from last year posted on the forum. 
I will have to get a couple of t-shirts and do that. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm not sure Danny will come back from the UK the same man lol


----------

